# Protokoll definieren - Bücher etc. gesucht



## Guest (16. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

für eine Client/Server Anwendung auf Basis einer TCP/IP Verbindung benötige ich ein Anwendungsprotokoll. 
Das Protokoll soll die Kommunikation spezifizieren, also welche gültigen Nachrichten existieren und wie Dokumente und Nachrichten ausgetauscht werden. 

Gibts dafür Bücher/Anleitungen etc.?


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

Das hängt natürlich stark davon ab, für welche Art Anwendungsfall Du ein Protokoll definieren willst. Hast Du schon mal google gefragt?


----------



## Gast (16. Jan 2009)

Ja hab auch schon gegoogelt. Problem ist, dass ich ja kein Netzwerkprotokoll wie TCP bauen will sondern eins mit dem zwei Anwendungen miteinander kommunizieren (was erheblich einfacher ist )

Im Grunde möchte ich ein Protokoll, um Daten von A nach B zu übertragen und umgekehrt sowie um Nachrichten über den Systemstatus auszutauschen.


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

Ich hatte Dich schon verstanden. 

Eventuell hilft Dir dieses Buch... Hab aber keine Ahnung, ob dem so ist: Jacob Palme: Internet application layer protocols and standards

Aber vielleicht suchst Du auch sowas wie den Java Message Service, Bea MessageQ, oder SOAP, ... Der Möglichkeiten gibt's ja viele. 

Ebenius


----------



## Gast (16. Jan 2009)

Hm, 
ich hab auch schon daran gedacht ein bestehendes Protokoll wie HTTP zu misbrauchen/aufzubohren aber das ist auch gepfuscht. 
Danke dir für die Ratschläge soweit, falls noch jemand weitere Buchempfehlungen hat nur her damit.


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

Was heißt denn hier "*auch* gepfuscht"?


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jan 2009)

Schau dir mal die Samples des MINA Frameworks an:

http://mina.apache.org

Protokolle sind im Allgemeinen nicht weiter kompliziert.
Kommt halt drauf an was man Übertragen will und welche Anforderungen (Plaintext lesbar <-> extrem bandbreitesparend) du hast.

- Alex


----------



## Gast (20. Jan 2009)

Danke,
mina ist ein toller Startpunkt.


----------

